
Zappos's Website Frozen for Two Years as It Integrates with Amazon - SuperKlaus
http://highscalability.com/blog/2015/10/7/zapposs-website-frozen-for-two-years-as-it-integrates-with-a.html
======
rkwasny
One day they will teach about this at universities. How not to approach IT
problems.

